
In 1939, I didn’t hear war coming - thelinuxkid
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/aug/14/1939-second-world-war-fascist-thundering-approach-hitler
======
jcriddle4
"... eroded democracy and social justice, and savaged the welfare state with
austerity...". The article just reads like very modern terminology like it was
written by someone in their twenties or thirties. Not that people's vocabulary
cannot change over time but it seems odd.

~~~
slededit
Welfare state was the term used in the post-war period where Britain re-
imagined themselves. America is having this debate now so perhaps that is why
it sounds "modern" to you. It comes from the book: Christianity and the Social
Order (1942)

Wikipedia has a good etymology section on the term if you are interested:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welfare_state#Etymology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welfare_state#Etymology)

~~~
jcriddle4
??? The term "Welfare State" was not what captured my attention. The whole
article reads like very modern vocabulary. Here is an article on how your
vocabulary can be used to predict age/gender/personality.
[https://www.vocabulary.com/articles/under-the-hood/how-
your-...](https://www.vocabulary.com/articles/under-the-hood/how-your-words-
predict-your-age-gender-and-personality/)

~~~
forkLding
[https://www.theguardian.com/profile/harry-leslie-
smith](https://www.theguardian.com/profile/harry-leslie-smith)

Harry seems to have been writing as part of the Guardian for at least 4 years,
I think hes most likely adopted practices that can better connect to modern
audiences.

~~~
jcriddle4
I guess another possibility is his editor suggests some changes, which is a
reasonable thing to do.

------
mabynogy
We will have a war again in Europe.

The tensions are too big and there is no way for most countries to reduce that
pressure because the main choices have been delegated to EU by treaties.

It's a similar problem that Germany had after WWI with war reparations and
economic crisis. It weakened the hability of the elites to handle the
situation.

That's something like that we have now.

------
patrick_99
Low corporate tax rates and laughing young people are the harbingers of WW3?

~~~
forkLding
No, the advent of or call for protectionist policies and increased xenophobia
in not just Europe with large-scale international wars being fought all around
the war is a sign of something changing.

It used to be that these wars were more of a concern and on the news and would
spark attention from more than just the countries involved especially given
the areas they are in such as Ukraine, Syria, etc.

